# Iguana/ Large Viv Decor



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

hey all just looking for some idears for my iguana viv its 6ft/3.5ft/7.4ft. 
Just finishing the grouting then its on to Varnishing and its done.. so not too long. 3day i expect. 

was looking for a large tree climbing thing. but short of cutting a tree down i cant get the size logs i need... well not locally anyway.

so what would you have in yours? give me some idea's and links to purchases if ya can


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Is it an adult?

Chainsaw + local woods + night, just don't have an accident and don't get caught.

Alternatively, you could try asking local tree surgeons.


----------



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

he is 1 year old last month  but gettin big fast  

dont trust myself with a chainsaw  tree surgeon good idea... any others?


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well in that case he isn't that big then, always try to use something at least the width of his body but not excessively wider. You could use the wooden poles that are used to secure sapplings. They can be bought from garden centres. They are approx 6' long and 3" in diameter. You would have to seek something later as he grows but it would do you for a while.


----------



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

cheers Jasper il go take a look in the local garden center tomorrow see what i can find


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Try to have at least one branch as horizontal as possible, they like to lay out and chill, rather than clinging on. You could always build a shelf and make a ramp leading up to it out of those log rolls (with strips of wood screwed to them to stiffen) which would then future proof the viv.

Not a pretty as a tree but fit for purpose.


----------



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

All done just varnish and it's done. I got some 5ft stakes 7£each from b&q, bolted together in a maze. Got some trellis as ladders around and a shelf for food bowl. Il get some images uploaded in the next 5 mins


----------



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

Here are the Images the viv needs moving to its final resting spot so the left hand side of the viv will be up against the wall. and the window side(right) will be just next to my sofa 

feeding shelf and ladder









Front of viv. 









Doors Open









From Above ( as high as i can get) dont take note of temps dont have any lighing on atm  but one temp sensor top mid and low


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

That'll look really good with some greenery and vines here and there!

Nice one.


----------



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

got camo netting for the uprights. will have to wait till pay day before i can do any more this is one expencive project


----------



## Iggylover (Sep 2, 2009)

Hope your iggy really likes it and hes got lots of room to grow.


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

hi there be careful with the trellis when your ig is walking and stuff.

hi have trellis in some of mine and it is very flexible and also moves a lot. if your ig were to shift its weight it may trap its toes in the trellis when climbs around.

you also dont want his tail getting caught. 
i would suggest if you wanted to carry on with that idea to use the plastic garden mesh. it has no naily sharp bits. it is sturdy.

the only precuation i would give with it is that your ig will go though the squares now this is fine when they are small or too big to fit through but at the growing point where there is a potential to get stuck then you may wish to re-think.

anyhoos here is my viv.

my trellis









his viv


----------



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

What is that down the bottom Right? Also I'd the top a background or plants


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Looking good Maddy. I also wouldn't bother with the trellis, for reason posted. Also, be careful with putting camo netting in. They can get their claws caught in them.


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

maddy said:


> What is that down the bottom Right? Also I'd the top a background or plants


1) humidifier. 
2) dont know what the second bit means soz ;-)


----------

